# Mapbook of Spain assistance required



## Justjack (May 15, 2018)

Sorry if this is a daft question but we’re stumped.  We’re in Spain using our trusty old giant fold out road map, which is out of date, very tatty and fights back when being refolded.  What we want is an A4 spiral mapbook, we have one of France which is very user friendly.  The problem is we cannot find a shop or garage that sells them.  Does anyone have any ideas please?


----------



## sasquatch (May 15, 2018)

A friend of mine died just before Christmas and was a motorhomer who travelled to Spain and Portugal,I have some items of his to dispose of there are some guide books and maps in the group. I will look at them and see if there is a map for you give me 24 hours and I will get back to you the maps will be free but if you can't collect postage may be required.


----------



## harrow (May 15, 2018)

Justjack said:


> Sorry if this is a daft question but we’re stumped.  We’re in Spain using our trusty old giant fold out road map, which is out of date, very tatty and fights back when being refolded.  What we want is an A4 spiral mapbook, we have one of France which is very user friendly.  The problem is we cannot find a shop or garage that sells them.  Does anyone have any ideas please?


WH Smith sell them

:wave:


----------



## vwalan (May 15, 2018)

try repsol garages or cepsa garages . they used to sell the mapamax map books . or try asking in shops for grupo anyaa, s.a. maps they do the best spanish maps . they are a madrid based company. if in uk buy off amazon . 
i have various ones here from 2004 to 2016. great map books.
the repsol and the cepsa ones have their garages marked on the maps .


----------



## Byronic (May 15, 2018)

Have you tried your nearest Carrefour, and Norauto branch, usually close by Carrefour.
Most larger Spanish towns will have a Mapfre (Spanish AA) Branch Office sometimes
with shop.
Nearly forgot Feu Vert, if Norauto can't be found in a shopping centre then Feu Vert
usually will be.


----------



## kenspain (May 15, 2018)

vwalan said:


> try repsol garages or cepsa garages . they used to sell the mapamax map books . or try asking in shops for grupo anyaa, s.a. maps they do the best spanish maps . they are a madrid based company. if in uk buy off amazon .
> i have various ones here from 2004 to 2016. great map books.
> the repsol and the cepsa ones have their garages marked on the maps .



I 2nd that i got a new map from my local repsol garage at the beginning of the year find them very good shows all the small villages that a lot dont show Even Alan found us on it when he came up .:wave:


----------



## Byronic (May 15, 2018)

I thought the OP was actually in Spain and looking for a place to buy spiral bound maps? As of now.
But I could be wrong.


----------



## Justjack (May 15, 2018)

sasquatch said:


> A friend of mine died just before Christmas and was a motorhomer who travelled to Spain and Portugal,I have some items of his to dispose of there are some guide books and maps in the group. I will look at them and see if there is a map for you give me 24 hours and I will get back to you the maps will be free but if you can't collect postage may be required.



That’s really kind of you but as we are already in Spain it would be a bit difficult. We just need to know where the mapbooks are sold over here, so we can buy during our travels.  Much appreciate you offer though.


----------



## Justjack (May 15, 2018)

Byronic said:


> I thought the OP was actually in Spain and looking for a place to buy spiral bound maps? As of now.
> But I could be wrong.



Yes, that’s correct.


----------



## Justjack (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, we’ve tried Repsol garages and various supermarkets, no luck so far.  We’ll certainly look into the other suggestions, all very helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Canalsman (May 15, 2018)

Amazon in Spain can deliver purchases to collection points.

You could buy an atlas online and pick up at a suitable location ...


----------



## kenspain (May 15, 2018)

Justjack said:


> Sorry if this is a daft question but we’re stumped.  We’re in Spain using our trusty old giant fold out road map, which is out of date, very tatty and fights back when being refolded.  What we want is an A4 spiral mapbook, we have one of France which is very user friendly.  The problem is we cannot find a shop or garage that sells them.  Does anyone have any ideas please?



Where are you in spain i might be able to help you . :wave:


----------



## carol (May 16, 2018)

kenspain said:


> Where are you in spain i might be able to help you . :wave:



I must remember that when I go next year, Ken! :wave:


----------



## Justjack (May 16, 2018)

kenspain said:


> Where are you in spain i might be able to help you . :wave:



We're in the Castellón area but we're heading for Portugal, so on the move.


----------



## kenspain (May 16, 2018)

Justjack said:


> We're in the Castellón area but we're heading for Portugal, so on the move.



Problem when the new map books comes out at the start of the year they don't print enough and sale very quickly try and find a small Village with a Repsol garage  you might have better luck getting one there . Have a safe trip :wave:


----------



## spigot (May 21, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Amazon in Spain can deliver purchases to collection points.
> 
> You could buy an atlas online and pick up at a suitable location ...




I noticed last week that the Repsol garage in Altea had an Amazon collection point.

We recently bought an excellent spiral bound Marco Polo Atlas at a stationers in Malaga. 

I only navigate by maps, don’t trust satnags.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 21, 2018)

Home | EROSKI


----------

